# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Eurasia K10 CHG Calculator

## Angela

The population averages have been posted.

You can find them here:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-O...F0RDF1WlU/view

Does anyone know why on earth he doesn't have a northern Italian sample? I'm not going to be greedy and ask for four like one of the calculators provides, but would it be too much trouble to at least include the academic Bergamo sample? 

Without it, the calculator is useless for northern Italians.

----------


## Maciamo

> The population averages have been posted.
> 
> You can find them here:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-O...F0RDF1WlU/view
> 
> Does anyone know why on earth he doesn't have a northern Italian sample? I'm not going to be greedy and ask for four like one of the calculators provides, but would it be too much trouble to at least include the academic Bergamo sample? 
> 
> Without it, the calculator is useless for northern Italians.



That's not the only shortcoming. No Belgian, Dutch, German, Swiss, Austrian or Irish sample either. I can't make a map with such big holes over central and north-west Europe. Although there is a good chance that their CHG is all around 19% like the North French, English, Scots, Icelandic, Norwegians and Hungarians. A remarkable homogeneity overall.

----------


## Alan

Going in the right direction but still has the typical flaws. Still using Samara_Eneolithic as 100% EHG refference while Satsurbila is 88% CHG and 12% EHG(E_Samara). Eneolithic_Samara has Satsurbila like ancestry and not the opposite.

Again a good portion of CHG ancestry is getting eaten up by EHG. And again a whole chunk of EF ancestry is getting eaten up by WHG. Thats why populations such as Tajiks turn up with as much as 13%! WHG. And the Scythian sample which is said to be Andronovo like(20% EF) is turning out with 0% of it while having 37% extra WHG!. 
He has more WHG than EHG and CHG because the Anatolian Farmer DNA is getting eaten up here.


This calculator has similar problems as Eurogenes K8 CHG.




> That's not the only shortcoming. No Belgian, Dutch, German, Swiss, Austrian or Irish sample either. I can't make a map with such big holes over central and north-west Europe. Although there is a good chance that their CHG is all around 19% like the North French, English, Scots, Icelandic, Norwegians and Hungarians. A remarkable homogeneity overall.


Thats rather the smaller issues. The percentages are not accurate enough. All populations have by far more WHG and EHG as in reality. And the CHG frequency is too low.

We have Eurogenes K8 CHG where the average Northwest European has ~30% and here it is the opposite with ~20%. But looking at Jones et al. Something inbetween (25%) seems correct.

The calculators go in the right direction they are not but by any means but they have still flaws which turn some of the percentages completely upside down.

Since we have now "kurd" and "Davids" calculators I am wondering why we haven't seen any new calculator of "Dienekes", to see his results and how much they will differ.

----------


## Angela

> That's not the only shortcoming. No Belgian, Dutch, German, Swiss, Austrian or Irish sample either. I can't make a map with such big holes over central and north-west Europe. Although there is a good chance that their CHG is all around 19% like the North French, English, Scots, Icelandic, Norwegians and Hungarians. A remarkable homogeneity overall.


You're right. Also, because of that the population assignment and fits are terrible. A lot of Northwest Europeans are coming out as Croatian or Hungarian. Northern Italians are coming out as Bulgarians or Spaniards, Tuscans as Albanians.

It's really not useful for Europeans.

----------


## Sile

> That's not the only shortcoming. No Belgian, Dutch, German, Swiss, Austrian or Irish sample either. I can't make a map with such big holes over central and north-west Europe. Although there is a good chance that their CHG is all around 19% like the North French, English, Scots, Icelandic, Norwegians and Hungarians. A remarkable homogeneity overall.


I agree wih all comments on this thread ...................better to use the other new one on gedmatch

below is mine ..............far more logical for what I know about my line .............I just think he should not have used Spanish_basque, but just Basque to cover the french_basques

Bergamo with bulgarian is also in the Laz and haak data.



*puntDNAL K10 Ancient Oracle results:*puntDNAL K10 Ancient Oracle



*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
WHG
38.75

2
ENF
36.31

3
CHG
22.07

4
ASI
1.4

5
Amerindian
0.83

6
Oceanian
0.63



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Italian_Bergamo
3.84

2
Bulgarian
6.08

3
French
8.97

4
Tuscan
9.02

5
Spanish_Northeast
9.38

6
Spanish_Southwest
9.59

7
Albanian
10.03

8
Croatian
10.06

9
Greek
10.1

10
Hungarian
12.61

11
English_South
13.9

12
Czech
16.06

13
Sicilian
17.2

14
Scottish_West
17.59

15
Ashkenazi_Jew
18.06

16
Basque_Spanish
19.79

17
Ukrainian
20.58

18
Icelandic
20.61

19
Norwegian
20.63

20
Sephardic_Jew
25.36



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*

*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

73.7%
 Italian_Bergamo
 + 
26.3%
 Croatian
 @ 
1.46

2

69.4%
 Basque_Spanish
 + 
30.6%
 Abkhasian
 @ 
1.5

3

50.1%
 French
 + 
49.9%
 Tuscan
 @ 
1.55

4

78.2%
 Italian_Bergamo
 + 
21.8%
 Hungarian
 @ 
1.59

5

85.5%
 Italian_Bergamo
 + 
14.5%
 Ukrainian
 @ 
1.64

6

74.2%
 French
 + 
25.8%
 Sephardic_Jew
 @ 
1.68

7

88.2%
 Italian_Bergamo
 + 
11.8%
 Belarusian
 @ 
1.74

8

66.1%
 French
 + 
33.9%
 Sicilian
 @ 
1.75

9

90%
 Italian_Bergamo
 + 
10%
 Lithuanian
 @ 
1.77

10

62.5%
 Basque_Spanish
 + 
37.5%
 Kumyk
 @ 
1.77

11

83.7%
 Italian_Bergamo
 + 
16.3%
 Scottish_West
 @ 
1.78

12

88.3%
 Italian_Bergamo
 + 
11.7%
 Mordovian
 @ 
1.79

13

80.3%
 Italian_Bergamo
 + 
19.7%
 English_South
 @ 
1.8

14

89.4%
 Italian_Bergamo
 + 
10.6%
 Russian
 @ 
1.8

15

89.5%
 Italian_Bergamo
 + 
10.5%
 Estonian
 @ 
1.8

16

69.9%
 Tuscan
 + 
30.1%
 Icelandic
 @ 
1.83

17

85.9%
 Italian_Bergamo
 + 
14.1%
 Norwegian
 @ 
1.84

18

80.6%
 Spanish_Northeast
 + 
19.4%
 Lezgin
 @ 
1.84

19

54.6%
 Sicilian
 + 
45.4%
 Icelandic
 @ 
1.85

20

82.6%
 Italian_Bergamo
 + 
17.4%
 Czech
 @ 
1.86

----------


## Fire Haired14

This calculator is creating weird and inconsistent results. Only 58% Anatolia Neolithic for EEF? Almost 100% EHG for Poltvka? And people from closely related populations are scoring very differently. The trends make sense though.

----------


## Alan

> This calculator is creating weird and inconsistent results. Only 58% Anatolia Neolithic for EEF? Almost 100% EHG for Poltvka? And people from closely related populations are scoring very differently. The trends make sense though.


Thats because, as I said above, a whole chunk of WHG* like* farmer DNA is getting eaten up by "WHG". Stuttgart should at least be ~90% EF. Even Sardinians who are said to be predominantly EF(~70%) are only 48% Farmer.

The trend is right but as I said especially for CHG, the usage of E_Samara as refference for EHG and that the WHG like portion(~50%) of EF is getting eaten up causes some inconsistency. I assume that Eurogenes K8 is also using E_Samara as refference for EHG.

However to be fair, some of these components, especially the once which look like a "merge" of two other "components" and therefore have some overlaps and are very close to each other, can be hard to be modeled perfectly by some simple calculator algorythm.

----------


## LeBrok

> That's not the only shortcoming. No Belgian, Dutch, German, Swiss, Austrian or Irish sample either. I can't make a map with such big holes over central and north-west Europe. Although there is a good chance that their CHG is all around 19% like the North French, English, Scots, Icelandic, Norwegians and Hungarians. A remarkable homogeneity overall.


Yep, all north and central Europe seems to be uniform from 17 to 20% from Russia to GB, except Balts and Finns somewhat less. Probably from dilution of CHG after mixing with Uralic tribes later on.
It is sort of weird that CHG is so uniform through northern Europe.

----------


## LeBrok

> Thats because, as I said above, a whole chunk of WHG* like* farmer DNA is getting eaten up by "WHG". Stuttgart should at least be ~90% EF. Even Sardinians who are said to be predominantly EF(~70%) are only 48% Farmer.
> 
> The trend is right but as I said especially for CHG, the usage of E_Samara as refference for EHG and that the WHG like portion(~50%) of EF is getting eaten up causes some inconsistency. I assume that Eurogenes K8 is also using E_Samara as refference for EHG.
> 
> However to be fair, some of these components, especially the once which look like a "merge" of two other "components" and therefore have some overlaps and are very close to each other, can be hard to be modeled perfectly by some simple calculator algorythm.


I have same doubts. All these recent amateurish calculators making me a bit uneasy into giving too much credibility to these numbers. However at least they can point to approximate trends of spread and relations between populations.

----------


## Alan

> Yep, all north and central Europe seems to be uniform from 17 to 20% from Russia to GB, except Balts and Finns somewhat less. Probably from dilution of CHG after mixing with Uralic tribes later on.
> It is sort of weird that CHG is so uniform through northern Europe.


Actually going by the original paper Estonians score the most of CHG in Northeast Europe. And average North/Northeast/Northwest is most likely ~25% since this calculator shows slightly less while Eurogenes K8 shows ~30% of average for North. Thats another of these signs of miscalculation.

North Europe is most likely ~35/25/20/20% EF/CHG/EHG/WHG. I doubt that much of pre Indo European WHG remained in Europe. Even the studies spoke about a "rise of WHG" with the incoming Indo Europeans.

----------


## Alan

> I have same doubts. All these recent amateurish calculators making me a bit uneasy into giving too much credibility to these numbers. However at least they can point to approximate trends of spread and relations between populations.


Looking on all the calculators they seem to differ massively from each other. Therefore expect something inbetween to be right. So far puntDNAL K10 seems to be the most "accurate". But even this has some issue in comparison to the other calculators because it give a bit too much of EF ancestry. I am shown with 37 EF! In reality I should be around ~25%.

puntDNAL is showin slightly too much EF and too weak CHG

Eurogenes K8 CHG and Eurasia K10 CHG are showing too much WHG and EHG at the expense of especially EF (and to lesser extents CHG).

----------


## Danelaw

PuntDNAL k10 is crap because it lacks a South West Asian component. Plenty of MENAs are scoring inflated levels of ENF and EHG on there. It's obvious that 20% WHG admixed Anantolian farmers can't be used as a proxy for Red Sea ancestry in Georgians, Kurds, Iranians,....

----------


## Sile

> PuntDNAL k10 is crap because it lacks a South West Asian component. Plenty of MENAs are scoring inflated levels of ENF and EHG on there. It's obvious that 20% WHG admixed Anantolian farmers can't be used as a proxy for Red Sea ancestry in Georgians, Kurds, Iranians,....


how important do you think the red sea is?

J1e covers the bulk of the red sea admixture anyway

----------


## Alan

> how important do you think the red sea is?
> 
> J1e covers the bulk of the red sea admixture anyway


Exactly Red Sea component is too low in the North. It's around 3-9% . I suspect a South Farmer component in the North too. But it is rather around ~10-15%. And it overlaps with EF.

I had a mistypo. I am showed with ~37% EF I should however be around ~25%.

----------


## Angela

I asked on the other thread, but I'll try again here. Where is the spreadsheet for population averages for the newest Eurogenes calculator which is showing all this elevated CHG. How can it be evaluated if we can't see how the populations relate to one another.

----------


## Danelaw

Do you mean the spreadsheet of CHG K8?

----------


## Fire Haired14

> I asked on the other thread, but I'll try again here. Where is the spreadsheet for population averages for the newest Eurogenes calculator which is showing all this elevated CHG. How can it be evaluated if we can't see how the populations relate to one another.


I posted it at the thread I started about Eurogenes CHG K8. It's inside my Spreadsheet with regional results.

----------


## Sile

> I posted it at the thread I started about Eurogenes CHG K8. It's inside my Spreadsheet with regional results.


The info is in gedmatch after you test under the oracle boxes named spreadsheet

*GEDmatch.Com*

Population Spreadsheet for Eurasia K10 CHG.

the only "italian" for this test is *Tuscan* .............the only one


my wife's results come out as bulgarian with spanish which in the dendro seems to be a nearness to North-portuguese/Galician. 

she does have some matches with Veneti who migrated to Galicia in ftdna. But she has many more matches with east-Austria than with the iberian peninsula

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
WHG
33.58

2
Anatolian_Farmers
26.22

3
CHG
21.19

4
EHG
9.37

5
SW_Asian
8.16

6
W_African
0.81

7
Papuan
0.66



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Bulgarian
4.14

2
Spanish
6.29

3
Croatian
7.38

4
Albanian
7.63

5
French
8.08

6
Tuscan
8.58

7
Greek
10.68

8
French_South
10.95

9
Hungarian
11.25

10
English
13.67

11
Sicilian
14.81

12
Czech
14.83

13
Scottish
15.29

14
Maltese
16.73

15
Norwegian
17.5

16
Ukrainian
18.02

17
Icelandic
18.35

18
Belarusian
21.74

19
Sardinian
22.06

20
Russian
23.55



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*

*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

61.3%
 Bulgarian
 + 
38.7%
 Spanish
 @ 
1.5

----------


## Alan

> I asked on the other thread, but I'll try again here. Where is the spreadsheet for population averages for the newest Eurogenes calculator which is showing all this elevated CHG. How can it be evaluated if we can't see how the populations relate to one another.


It shows many Europeans with more or at least equal amount of CHG as EF. That is unlikely imo. CHG should be at least ~1/5 or 1/4 less than EF. 

It also shows EEF(Stuttgart) being ~20% additional WHG instead of 10% as per the Haak paper. Another strong indication that some of the EF ancestry is getting eaten up.

On the other hand Eurasia K10 CHG gives even far too low scores for EF as well CHG. Even the most EF group of Europe (Sardinians) score only 48%.

The Spredsheet for Eurogenes K8 CHG is on Fire Heads recent thread.

----------


## Angela

> I posted it at the thread I started about Eurogenes CHG K8. It's inside my Spreadsheet with regional results.


Thank you, Fire-Haired,

I meant a proper spreadsheet with ALL the tested samples, and an Oracle function for all the samples so we can properly evaluate it, like Kurd's. It might be nice and respectful to add the academic samples for southern Italians too. Kurd had no problem getting them. It should be a couple of strokes on the computer.

Would their results go against some narrative? Or am I getting paranoid considering the history?

@Alan,
Just saw your post. Thanks to you too.

@Sile,
That's Kurd's calculator. I was asking about the Eurogenes K8 because I thought my question on the K8 thread might not have been seen.

----------


## Angela

> Thank you, Fire-Haired,
> 
> I meant a proper spreadsheet with ALL the tested samples, and an Oracle function for all the samples so we can properly evaluate it, like Kurd's. It might be nice and respectful to add the academic samples for southern Italians too. Kurd had no problem getting them. It should be a couple of strokes on the computer.
> 
> Would their results go against some narrative? Or am I getting paranoid considering the history?
> 
> @Alan,
> Just saw your post. Thanks to you too.
> 
> ...


Well, whichever calculator you use, Romanians and Bulgarians have just about the same amount of CHG/West Asian as the Tuscans(39-40 on one calculator, 25% on the other.). Albanians have one point more. The Serbs, who are more in the middle and therefore I think got more influence from the Slavic migrations, get around 36% on Kurd's calculator. The mainland Greeks get 44-45% (28% on the other calculator), which is a point or so more than the Sicilians. Northern Italians get about 35%, which is about what Slovenes get. This all has to be explained somehow.

----------


## Alan

> Well, whichever calculator you use, Romanians and Bulgarians have just about the same amount of CHG/West Asian as the Tuscans(39-40 on one calculator, 25% on the other.). Albanians have one point more. The Serbs, who are more in the middle and therefore I think got more influence from the Slavic migrations, get around 36% on Kurd's calculator. The mainland Greeks get 44-45% (28% on the other calculator), which is a point or so more than the Sicilians. Northern Italians get about 35%, which is about what Slovenes get. This all has to be explained somehow.


This is also all or most that these calculators are usefull for. As Kurd stated they are usefull to see the inner relationship between modern Eurasian population, because at the end of the day if one calculator shows too much of component A in population x it will also show too much of component A in population y. 

We shouldn't take the percentages too serious and concentrate on the relationship imo.

----------


## Danelaw

CHG is the new niggaz admixture.

----------


## Fire Haired14

> The info is in gedmatch after you test under the oracle boxes named spreadsheet
> 
> *GEDmatch.Com*
> 
> Population Spreadsheet for Eurasia K10 CHG.
> 
> the only "italian" for this test is *Tuscan* .............the only one
> 
> 
> ...


Our differences in our results make sense. I think the trends in this test are accurate. Ancients are getting weird results but moderns aren't. 

Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 WHG 34.86
2 Anatolian_Farmers 20.68
3 CHG 19.37
4 EHG 12.12
5 SW_Asian 6.93
6 S_Indian 2.11
7 Amerindian 1.75
8 W_African 1.43
9 Papuan 0.67
10 E_Asian 0.1

----------


## Sile

> Our differences in our results make sense. I think the trends in this test are accurate. Ancients are getting weird results but moderns aren't. 
> 
> Admix Results (sorted):
> 
> # Population Percent
> 1 WHG 34.86
> 2 Anatolian_Farmers 20.68
> 3 CHG 19.37
> 4 EHG 12.12
> ...



that is my wife's numbers and she is AGV002 in the link below
http://up.picr.de/23840545us.jpg

What is you opinion on this one?

*since those ancestral clusters are based on very ancient DNA origins (thousands of years) I would expect only slight differences and shifts in populations from the Alpine area*.

I also have my data in the link

----------


## Inal

CHG seems to be a main component for South Caucasians rather than Northwest Caucasians who are a mix of Western Hunter Gatherers and Anatolian Farmers. According to the Eurasia K10 CHG, I am relatively close to an individual of English, Icelandic, RISE baSin (?), and Sardinian origin. As a Circassian, I am disappointed to see no decent reference population for my ethnicity which is a small community. Besides, my Southwest Asian admixture is slightly higher according to this calculator.

----------


## Inal

My Eurasia K10 CHG-NAF Oracle results


Admix Results (sorted):


#	Population	Percent
1	WHG	41.45
2	Anatolian_Farmers	21.85
3	CHG	17.98
4	EHG	15.60
5	SW_Asian	3.02

----------


## Goga

> CHG seems to be a main component for South Caucasians rather than Northwest Caucasians who are a mix of Western Hunter Gatherers and Anatolian Farmers. According to the Eurasia K10 CHG, I am relatively close to an individual of English, Icelandic, RISE baSin (?), and Sardinian origin. As a Circassian, I am disappointed to see no decent reference population for my ethnicity which is a small community. Besides, my Southwest Asian admixture is slightly higher according to this calculator.


This is impossible because according to "Population Spreadsheet for Eurasia K10 CHG" Adygei have *49% CHG*! Adyghe are Western Circassian: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adyghe_people

Population
CHG
Amerindian
W_African
Papuan
SW_Asian
S_Indian
E_Asian
WHG
Anatolian_Farmers
EHG

Abkhasian
56.62
0.71
0.27
0.50
9.94
0.83
1.83
5.14
19.01
5.15

Adygei
49.00
0.59
0.00
0.44
7.57
1.20
4.29
12.06
15.61
9.25






But it's true that CHG is more native to South Caucasus / Iranian Plateau than North Caucasus.


I'm 100% pure Kurd (Ezdi) . My results :


*Admix Results (sorted):
*
*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
CHG
46.8

2
Anatolian_Farmers
18.09

3
SW_Asian
15.41

4
WHG
6.01

5
S_Indian
5.65

6
EHG
4.1

7
E_Asian
1.92

8
Amerindian
1.58

9
Papuan
0.43



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Kurd_N
3.17

2
Iranian
4.62

3
Azeri
4.9

4
Kurd_C
5.56

5
Kurd_E
7.04

6
Georgian_Jew
7.52

7
Armenian
7.53

8
Iranian_Jew
9.54

9
Georgian
10.53

----------


## Goga

> As a Circassian, I am disappointed to see no decent reference population for my ethnicity which is a small community. Besides, my Southwest Asian admixture is slightly higher according to this calculator.


Your DNA is for the biggest part Germanic/NorthWest European. 


I don't know who you really are, but maybe this is true?

_'the Cabardians were originally a colony of Teutonic Knights'_ ( 'A Year among the Circassians' by John Longworth).

https://cirkassiska.wordpress.com/tag/cabardians/



You're not Caucasoid, but Europoid instead. Teutonic Knights were Germanic. Maybe you're a descendant of those Teutonic Knights. You have got a WARRIOR Y-DNA haplogroup!

----------


## Inal

Hello Goga, 

I am from the Kebertei (Cabardians) people, a sub-branch of Circassians (aka Adyghe). I see that your population approximation results well-matched with your own ethnicity. This is very good.

Yes, my CHG score is 18%. A few days ago, I saw Adyghe scoring CHG around 25% in a spreadsheet, and now you are saying that they can have up to 49%. Very interesting, indeed. Do you know by any chance which sub-branch (or tribe) of Adyghe was included in this particular study? I also wonder where they live. It is even surprising to see that Circassians have found entry in these studies because we are a small community and live in different countries. It is not easy for a researcher to contact a pure (colloquially) Circassian and to convince him to volunteer. 

The fact that all my grandparents are known to be Circassian only (and from the same sub-branch) was one of the reasons why I took a genetic test, but I don't think many of us did so. So far on Eurasia K10 CHG, I am treated as being close to a mixture of English, Icelandic, Sardinian, and RISE BaSin, which is a little disappointing. I wish there was a separate study focussing on Circassians. That way I would be able to get more proper matches. Seeing these comparison results available, I started to think that the Circassian sample of this calculator might have included people with partial Circassian descent. This is possible, isn't it?

I'm posting the aforesaid results of mine.

Elapsed Time: 2.47 seconds


Population


CHG
17.98

Amerindian
0.10

W_African
-

Papuan
-

SW_Asian
3.02

S_Indian
-

E_Asian
-

WHG
41.45

Anatolian_Farmers
21.85

EHG
15.60





Threshold of components set to 1.000
Threshold of method set to 0.25%
Personal data has been read. 20 approximations mode.
*Gedmatch.Com*

*Eurasia K10 CHG 4-Ancestors Oracle*

This program is based on 4-Ancestors Oracle Version 0.96 by Alexandr Burnashev.
Questions about results should be sent to him at: [email protected]
Original concept proposed by Sergey Kozlov.
Many thanks to Alexandr for helping us get this web version developed.

Eurasia K10 CHG-NAF Oracle

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
WHG
41.45

2
Anatolian_Farmers
21.85

3
CHG
17.98

4
EHG
15.60

5
SW_Asian
3.02




Finished reading population data. 134 populations found.
10 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 English @ 4.394794
2 Hungarian @ 4.824864
3 French @ 5.277271
4 Czech @ 5.758362
5 Scottish @ 5.896596
6 Croatian @ 6.215229
7 Norwegian @ 7.762318
8 Icelandic @ 8.155230
9 Ukrainian @ 9.077084
10 Belarusian @ 12.386986
11 French_South @ 12.404883
12 Spanish @ 13.486613
13 Bulgarian @ 14.820071
14 Russian @ 15.324914
15 Lithuanian @ 16.616421
16 Estonian @ 17.449373
17 Finnish @ 18.377743
18 Karelia @ 20.172329
19 Albanian @ 20.470625
20 Tuscan @ 21.637604

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% English +50% French @ 3.498639


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Icelandic +25% RISE_baSin +25% Sardinian @ 2.472422


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 English + Icelandic + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.144366
2 English + Norwegian + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.290527
3 English + French_South + French_South + RISE_baSin @ 2.442289
4 Icelandic + RISE_baSin + Sardinian + Scottish @ 2.463006
5 Icelandic + Icelandic + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.472422
6 Icelandic + Norwegian + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.474394
7 Czech + Icelandic + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.501649
8 Norwegian + Norwegian + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.536146
9 English + English + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.538188
10 Norwegian + RISE_baSin + Sardinian + Scottish @ 2.578147
11 English + RISE_baSin + Sardinian + Scottish @ 2.587878
12 Czech + Norwegian + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.618320
13 Czech + English + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.674050
14 Belarusian + English + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.689281
15 English + RISE_baSin + Sardinian + Ukrainian @ 2.744585
16 RISE_baSin + Sardinian + Scottish + Scottish @ 2.768608
17 French + Lithuanian + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.769079
18 French + French_South + French_South + RISE_baSin @ 2.775010
19 Czech + RISE_baSin + Sardinian + Scottish @ 2.839127
20 French_South + French_South + RISE_baSin + Scottish @ 2.861318

Done.

Elapsed time 0.2424 seconds.*

----------


## Inal

> Your DNA is for the biggest part Germanic/NorthWest European. 
> 
> 
> I don't know who you really are, but maybe this is true?
> 
> _'the Cabardians were originally a colony of Teutonic Knights'_ ( 'A Year among the Circassians' by John Longworth).
> 
> https://cirkassiska.wordpress.com/tag/cabardians/
> 
> ...


Why would the Cabardians be a colony of Teutonic Knights? This is not something I have heard before. Is this from a book? 

I guess it's not possible to be non-Caucasoid and Europoid at the same time. Aren't they synonymous? Well, it's true that the features of isolated Circassians share overlap with those of North Europeans, but I don't think this is because we are descended from Germanic people. It has to do with the fact that the ancestors of Germanic people or Y-DNA G, I, J haplogroups in general originated from the Caucasus. I would really like to find out more about the origin of my Y-DNA and mtDNA haplogroups.

----------


## Goga

> Hello Goga, 
> 
> I am from the Kebertei (Cabardians) people, a sub-branch of Circassians (aka Adyghe). I see that your population approximation results well-matched with your own ethnicity. This is very good.
> 
> Yes, my CHG score is 18%. A few days ago, I saw Adyghe scoring CHG around 25% in a spreadsheet, and now you are saying that they can have up to 49%. Very interesting, indeed. Do you know by any chance which sub-branch (or tribe) of Adyghe was included in this particular study? I also wonder where they live. It is even surprising to see that Circassians have found entry in these studies because we are a small community and live in different countries. It is not easy for a researcher to contact a pure (colloquially) Circassian and to convince him to volunteer. ...
> 
> ... Seeing these comparison results available, I started to think that the Circassian sample of this calculator might have included. This is possible, isn't it?


Adyghe are the real *Maykop* / *native Circassian* folks. Your DNA is *NOT* native to North Caucasus. Your DNA is Germanic (Europoid) and not Caucasian (Caucasoid).

I've got my data of Adyghe from here : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-O...F0RDF1WlU/view


Yeah, Adyghe samples are included in this calculator.

As you can see Adyghe (native Circassians) are at number 14 in my '*Single Population Sharing'*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Kurd_N
3.17

2
Iranian
4.62

3
Azeri
4.9

4
Kurd_C
5.56

5
Kurd_E
7.04

6
Georgian_Jew
7.52

7
Armenian
7.53

8
Iranian_Jew
9.54

9
Georgian
10.53

10
Azeri_Dagestan
10.77

11
Abkhasian
10.95

12
Turkish
11.06

13
Kumyk
11.67

*14*
*Adygei*
*11.73*

----------


## Goga

> Why would the Cabardians be a colony of Teutonic Knights? This is not something I have heard before. Is this from a book? 
> 
> I guess it's not possible to be non-Caucasoid and Europoid at the same time. Aren't they synonymous? Well, it's true that the features of isolated Circassians share overlap with those of North Europeans, but I don't think this is because we are descended from Germanic people. It has to do with the fact that the ancestors of Germanic people or Y-DNA G, I, J haplogroups in general originated from the Caucasus. I would really like to find out more about the origin of my Y-DNA and mtDNA haplogroups.


I don't know if that's true, but yeah it's from the book: _'A Year among the Circassians_' by John Longworth. https://cirkassiska.wordpress.com/tag/cabardians/

https://books.google.nl/books?id=9d0...utonic&f=false



With all due respect, but your DNA is not Caucasian (Caucasoid), but Central European (Europoid). You have to much WHG & EHG for being North Caucasian (Caucasoid). Your Y-DNA hg. I1 is from NorthWest Europe.


You are a descendant of the Teutonic Knights! You have their DNA!

----------


## Inal

The distance for your closest match is 3.17. Mine is almost 5, so the calculator fails to find a closer match for me. Besides, why do you have three different Kurd population in your results? You are lucky that there are so many Kurd samples.


In my case, there seems to be no proper Circassians samples in these studies. As I said, the Circassian population of such calculators might have included people with partial Circassian descent as it's not that easy to find a pure Circassian.

----------


## Goga

> The distance for your closest match is 3.17. Mine is almost 5, so the calculator fails to find a closer match for me. Besides, why do you have three different Kurd population in your results? You are lucky that there are so many Kurd samples.
> 
> 
> In my case, there seems to be no proper Circassians samples in these studies. As I said, the Circassian population of such calculators might have included people with partial Circassian descent as it's not that easy to find a pure Circassian.


I think they mean Kurds from North, East and Central Kurdistan. Northern Kurds are the closest to me. That makes sense, because 75% of my ancestors are from North Kurdistan, while my paternal tribe is from Shengal (Ezdixan), Central-South Kurdistan. I don't know why, but according to this calculator Iranians (Persians) are closer to me than Kurds from Central & East Kurdistan. This doesn't make any sense at all, because it's the FIRST calculator that gives this result.


Yeah, there're 2 different Circassians. Those who speak Adyghe dialect of Circassian and other who speak Kabardian dialect of Circassian language. Both dialects are almost the same and do belong to a Circassian language! 

Adyghe are WEST Circassians, while Kabardian are EAST Circassians.


Your DNA is absolutely NOT the same as that of WEST Circassians, those who are NATIVE to North Caucasus / MAYKOP / Adygeya.


Your DNA is not native to North Caucasus, it is *not* even native to Russia....

----------


## Inal

> I don't know if that's true, but yeah it's from the book: _'A Year among the Circassians_' by John Longworth. https://cirkassiska.wordpress.com/tag/cabardians/
> 
> 
> With all due respect, but your DNA is not Caucasian (Caucasoid), but Central European (Europoid). You have to much WHG & EHG for being North Caucasian (Caucasoid). Your Y-DNA hg. I1 is from NorthWest Europe.
> 
> 
> You are a descendant of the Teutonic Knights! You have their DNA!


Some studies state that 10% to 30% of Circassians can be I1 and I2. That doesn't mean that I am a descendant of the Teutonic Knights. Circassians are predominantly G2a (60 to 80%). In addition to I, they belong to R1a (up to 20%), R1b (up to 10%), and J2 (up to 5%) lineages. As to my mitochondrial DNA haplogroup, it's H2a1 which is one of the most common subclades for Circassian people.

Moreover, North Caucasians are not a single entity. Circassians are only one of them and originate from the Northwesternmost part of the Caucasus region, but in scientific racism Circassians are not even a North Caucasian race (check the link please). In terms of Y-DNA as well, today's North Caucasians are very distant to each other. In the North Caucasus, there are numerous languages from different language families. The dominant Y-DNA haplogroup for Ossetians is G2a whereas Nakhs belong to J2 (up to 80%). Most Dagestanian people are dominated by Y-DNA J1. However, another North Caucasian group called Dargwa people of Dagestan has a very high density of Y-DNA I (up to 60%), so all these haplogroups are actually native to this region.

As to my Y-DNA Haplogrup, the Wikipedia says that,

_"The greatest density of Haplogoup I is to be found in Bosnia and Herzegovina 65%,[9] i.e. Bosniaks 50.1%[10] - 73%.[10] Other higher than average densities occur in the Caucasus. Darginians of Dagestan 58% and Abkhazians 33%,[11]Croatia 38%[9][12][13] - 44%,[10]Hvar 66%,[12]Korčula 54%,[12]Serbia 36.28%[9] - 48%,[14] Norway 40%,[13][15] 23.6% of German males carry the haplogroup I mutation[16] (highest frequency in Northern Germany 37.5%[8]), Sardinia 37%[17] (42%[13]), Sweden (North 26%,[13]Gotland & Värmland50%[18]), Denmark 39%,[13][19]Montenegro 38%,[10][14] (36%[20]), Iceland 33%, and West Finland 41%, though the figure drops in East Finland to 20%.__[21]"_

----------


## Goga

Your Y-DNA haplogroup I1-P109 is a pure Germanic/southern Scandinavian haplogroup. Even Danish Vikings belonged to that haplogroup. I'm sure that some GERMANIC Teutonic Knights also belonged to this haplogroup. This haplogroup evolved and came to birth in Germanic homeland.

Your auDNA is also very North-Cenral European.


I know that Caucasus is very diverse. Ossetians are Iranid people, in Caucasus live also some Turkic people, while most of them are native Caucasians. Not only Adyghe (native Circassian) folks, but *ALL* those native Caucasians have VERY high CHG auDNA component. It's not only about Y-DNA. All of them have around 50% of CHG.

That's why I'm saying that your auDNA is NOT native to Caucasus, not even native to Russia. Russians have much more EHG etc.. So, it has to be NorthCentral European, TEUTONIC !!!


You noticed that after Iranid people, the native Caucasian folks are the closest to me? 

 9
Georgian
10.53

10
Azeri_Dagestan
10.77

11
Abkhasian
10.95

14
Adygei
11.73












Native Circassians / Northern Caucasians are closer to me that to you. So, I don't think your are native to Caucasus...

----------


## Twilight

> Your Y-DNA haplogroup I1-P109 is a pure Germanic/southern Scandinavian haplogroup. Even Danish Vikings belonged to that haplogroup. I'm sure that some GERMANIC Teutonic Knights also belonged to this haplogroup. This haplogroup evolved and came to birth in Germanic homeland.
> 
> Your auDNA is also very North-Cenral European.
> 
> 
> I know that Caucasus is very diverse. Ossetians are Iranid people, in Caucasus live also some Turkic people, while most of them are native Caucasians. Not only Adyghe (native Circassian) folks, but *ALL* those native Caucasians have VERY high CHG auDNA component. It's not only about Y-DNA. All of them have around 50% of CHG.
> 
> That's why I'm saying that your auDNA is NOT native to Caucasus, not even native to Russia. Russians have much more EHG etc.. So, it has to be NorthCentral European, TEUTONIC !!!
> 
> ...


The Rus Vikings got assimilated by the Slavs a millennia ago and helped to form the Russian Empire. Tear Nicholas Ii was also said to have a Germanic haplogroup; Ydna R1B-U106. So perhaps German tribes got assimilated into the caucus but that doesn't make him 100% German automatically
http://www.vikinganswerlady.com/varangians.shtml

----------


## Sennevini

> Nicholas Ii was also said to have a Germanic haplogroup; Ydna R1B-U106.


Nicholas' paternal line was German; the dukes of Holstein-Gottorp; his paternal ancestor Carl Frederick (1700-1739) married Anna, the daughter of tsar Peter I.
afterwards, the Holstein-Gottorp line became known as Romanov, but its a recent German line.

----------


## Inal

I don't think my DNA is not native to the Caucasus where there are still numerous ethnic groups who are not closely related to each other. I didn't get what you mean by the word Europoid, but my ancestors, Circassians, come from the Northwestern part of the region, and we are not Asian.

_The north of the country was held by the European Circassians while the Asiatic Avars invaded from the east, and a number of other smaller Turkic invaders penetrated the region, especially during the era of the great Muslim invasions of the Middle East.

__The Circassians were in fact a tribe from North West Caucasus, but their name became interchangeable with Caucasian. Beauty treatments such as ‘The Bloom of Circassia’ lotion were bestsellers in Europe and the US throughout the 19th and early 20th centuries.

Blue-eyed Caucasian regiments today form the cream of the Sultan’s army. Circassian beauties are admired for their abundant and luxuriant yellow hair and blue eyes.

The daughter of a Circassian was a dazzling beauty with the complexion of a German blonde.

_https://circassianbeauties.wordpress.com




> I don't know if that's true, but yeah it's from the book: _'A Year among the Circassians_' by John Longworth. https://cirkassiska.wordpress.com/tag/cabardians/
> 
> https://books.google.nl/books?id=9d0...utonic&f=false
> 
> 
> You are a descendant of the Teutonic Knights! You have their DNA!





> The Rus Vikings got assimilated by the Slavs a millennia ago and helped to form the Russian Empire. Tear Nicholas Ii was also said to have a Germanic haplogroup; Ydna R1B-U106. So perhaps German tribes got assimilated into the caucus but that doesn't make him 100% German automatically
> http://www.vikinganswerlady.com/varangians.shtml


The link that you provided includes some other interesting quotations. I have just seen another one from the book entitled _Gothonic Nations_ which talks about the Circassian Giants. The full name of the book is _Our forefathathers: The Gothonic nations: A manual of the ethnography of the Gothic, German, Dutch, Anglo-Saxon, Frisian and Scandinavian peoples_. It is interesting to read these, but I don't think my ancestors were Germanic people who got assimilated in the Caucasus. I don't think we have any relationship except for some ancient links and physical characteristics that are similar to a certain extent. Both groups are known for their fair features and tall height. Thor and Tho means God in Circassian language as well, and I see there are similarities between Circassian and Germanic mythologies if this is what you're referring to the links below. Yet, this doesn't suggest that we are Germanic. Circassian language is regarded as an isolated language with no known relatives, so it's not Germanic.

(1984, c) Parallels between the Circassian Nart Sagas, the Rg Veda, and Germanic Mythology, in V. Setty Pendakur (ed.), South Asian Horizons, vol. 1, Culture and Philosophy, pp. 1-28. Ottawa: Carleton University, Canadian Asian Studies Association.

http://johncolarusso.net/pdf/Prometheus_among_the_Circassians.pdf


These are very interesting, indeed.

----------


## Twilight

> Nicholas' paternal line was German; the dukes of Holstein-Gottorp; his paternal ancestor Carl Frederick (1700-1739) married Anna, the daughter of tsar Peter I.
> afterwards, the Holstein-Gottorp line became known as Romanov, but its a recent German line.


Still, it comes to show that German groups were present in Russia. ^_^




> I don't think my DNA is not native to the Caucasus where there are still numerous ethnic groups who are not closely related to each other. I didn't get what you mean by the word Europoid, but my ancestors, Circassians, come from the Northwestern part of the region, and we are not Asian.
> 
> _The north of the country was held by the European Circassians while the Asiatic Avars invaded from the east, and a number of other smaller Turkic invaders penetrated the region, especially during the era of the great Muslim invasions of the Middle East.
> 
> __The Circassians were in fact a tribe from North West Caucasus, but their name became interchangeable with Caucasian. Beauty treatments such as ‘The Bloom of Circassia’ lotion were bestsellers in Europe and the US throughout the 19th and early 20th centuries.
> 
> Blue-eyed Caucasian regiments today form the cream of the Sultan’s army. Circassian beauties are admired for their abundant and luxuriant yellow hair and blue eyes.
> 
> The daughter of a Circassian was a dazzling beauty with the complexion of a German blonde.
> ...



I think Goga is referring to the Caucasian race. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caucasian_race

Fair enough ^_^, good luck in your reaserch.

----------


## Goga

> I didn't get what you mean by the word Europoid, but my ancestors, Circassians, come from the Northwestern part of the region, and we are not Asian.


This is what I mean. your DNA is NOT West Asian, but European.

Europoids are native to Europe, while Caucasoids are native to North West Asia: Caucasus, Eastern Anatolia and the Iranian Plateau.


It's true that Europoids and Caucasoids share some ancient ancestry, but today there're differences. 

CHG and WHG are almost the same.

The point is that Europoids have much more 'Mongoloid'- EHG DNA in them than Caucasoids.
But Caucasoids have more 'Semitic'-SW_Asian DNA.


The Mongoloid DNA EHG increases more you go further to north and northeast of Europe. So Northern Europoids are much more Mongoloid than Southern Europoids. There is a difference between South Europoids and North Europoids.


The same can be said about Caucasoids. There're 2 types of Caucasoids. Native people in the Caucasus Mountains and Iranids. Iranids (or you can call them Aryans) are more native to Zagros Mountains and the Iranian Plateau.

I'm as Kurd, an Iranid Caucasoid. While native people of Caucasus, like Adyghe (Circassians) folks are Caucasian Caucasoids. 

But Caucasoids are more homogeneous to each other than Europoids to each other...


Racially speaking Aryans/Iranids (Kurds & Persians) and native Caucasian people belong to the same genepool.





Btw, today is an Aryan New Year called Newroz, according to the Aryans (Medes) we live in the year 2628. *Happy New Year*!

----------


## Goga

> Fair enough ^_^, good luck in your reaserch.


He is not Circassian. I've seen averages of Circassian auDNA on MDLP k13 spreadsheet. Those Circassians are similar to Circassians people in the Caucasus, the Adyghe.

----------


## Inal

> Those Circassians are similar to Circassians people in the Caucasus, the Adyghe.


I assure you that I am Circassian. I live in Turkey, but all my ancestors are known to be Circassian. Turkey is the country where the majority of my people live due to the massive displacement of Circassians from historical Circassia in Russia today. You are asking me why I score different than those in Russia. I have answered to this question somewhere else. I'm reposting it.

I think this is because the only Circassian data used in such studies stem from people who still live in Russia *where not all Circassian sub-branches or tribes exist today.
* However, the majority of Circassians live in diaspora. Most of the extended families live in Turkey, Israel, and Jordan, amongst others. I am from one of them, my family lives in Turkey since the second half of the 19th century. I belong to the sub-branch of Kebertei, but my paternal family is currently non-existant in Russia. All my ancestors are known to be Circassian (from Kebertei aka Cabardians). I still live in Turkey. It is true that my Caucasus HG score is lower, but I believe it is a main component for South Caucasians and some North Caucasians, rather than Northwest Caucasians like Circassians. Here's an analogy for you to better understand this. It's about the Abhaz people who are also a West Caucasian. Well, I have seen once a study which includes the Abhaz both from Abhazia and Turkey (the latter having the largest Abhaz population in the world, too). The thing is they scored much different than each other as Abhaz in Abhazia had lower North Euro admixture just like Georgians, whereas Abhaz in Turkey scored much higher North Euro, being closer to Circassians. Perhaps, those in Abhazia have recent ancestry from Georgians, just like Circassians in Russia can have recent ancestry from other North Caucasians who might have lowered the Circassian basal WHG. You cannot simply assume that Circassians in Russia are more representative. In Turkey, there are Circassians who have recent Turkish admixture, too. Yet in general, we are an isolated population in Turkey. That's why most of us have preserved our Circassian features which are fair, but you should already know this if you really know about my people.

Are we allowed to share personal and group pictures of other people?

----------


## Goga

No, DNA samples of 'Turkified' Caucasians (Laz, Georgians, Dargin, Lezgians, Circassians, Abkhazians etc) are something between Turks, Kurds and Caucasians. I've seen many samples of them, because I'm very much interested in this topic. 

Second, even ancient samples of Yamnaya north of Northern Caucasus have much more CHG than you. So even thousands of years ago ancient samples around that area have more CHG.

Are you saying that you are, a so called 'Turkified' Circassian outside of your original homeland, more pure than the actual Circassians living on their ancestral homeland? You said that your ancestors came to Turkey 200 years ago. In those 200 years Circassians who speak Circassian as their native language, stayed on their ancestral homeland couldn't change that much. That's impossible!

My friend, the auDNA you're showing is NOT Circassian!


And no, I'm not interested to see any pictures.


Peace!

----------


## Sile

> My Eurasia K10 CHG-NAF Oracle results
> 
> 
> Admix Results (sorted):
> 
> 
> # Population Percent
> 1 WHG 41.45
> 2 Anatolian_Farmers 21.85
> ...



see earlier posts .................I am my wife have both more CHG than yourself .................22% and 21%

----------


## laetoli

Be nice to see Neanderthal and Denisovan in there.
Cheers,
Paul

----------


## Alan

> The distance for your closest match is 3.17. Mine is almost 5, so the calculator fails to find a closer match for me. Besides, why do you have three different Kurd population in your results? You are lucky that there are so many Kurd samples.
> 
> 
> In my case, there seems to be no proper Circassians samples in these studies. As I said, the Circassian population of such calculators might have included people with partial Circassian descent as it's not that easy to find a pure Circassian.


I think the calculator just can't use your data properly, I believe you, that you are entirely Circassian but you scoring first English and the kind on fst distance table just seems to indicate that the calculator doesn't work well for you.

----------


## bix

ASI
1.23

Sub-Saharan
0.17

Oceanian
0.16

Beringian
3.70

ENF
26.04

CHG
21.36

Siberian
-

E_Asian
-

WHG
46.68

Amerindian
0.68

----------


## Regio X

In this one I come out as 25.85/25.77 CHG (FTDNA/23andMe). It seems high!
Then 29.31/29.4 WHG, 25.13/25.26 Anatolian, 10.58/10.36 SW Asian, 8.65/8.7 EHG, 0.47/0.47 Amerindian and 0.0/0.04 E_Asian.
Bulgarian is the closest in Oracle: 3.37/3.19.
(Northern Italian)

----------


## Seanp

*2 Hungarians from Transylvania:*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
WHG
33.82

2
CHG
21.73

3
Anatolian_Farmers
18.02

4
EHG
12.91

5
SW_Asian
7.57

6
E_Asian
5.12

7
Amerindian
0.76

8
Papuan
0.07



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Croatian
7.33

2
Hungarian
8.4

3
Bulgarian
9

4
French
9.84

5
Czech
11.61

6
English
11.68

7
Scottish
11.98

8
Ukrainian
13.09

9
Spanish
13.67

10
Norwegian
13.69



*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
WHG
32.39

2
CHG
22.93

3
Anatolian_Farmers
17.51

4
EHG
12.75

5
SW_Asian
7.08

6
S_Indian
3.37

7
E_Asian
2.58

8
Amerindian
1.3

9
Papuan
0.06



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Croatian
8.09

2
Bulgarian
8.3

3
Hungarian
9.21

4
French
10.73

5
Czech
12.47

6
English
12.51

7
Scottish
12.77

8
Albanian
13.31

9
Ukrainian
13.82

10
Spanish
14.38




*Jewish from Hungary:
**#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
CHG
29.16

2
Anatolian_Farmers
26.21

3
SW_Asian
19.13

4
WHG
17.64

5
E_Asian
3.34

6
EHG
2.86

7
Papuan
0.86

8
S_Indian
0.67

9
W_African
0.12



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Maltese
6.14

2
Sicilian
6.99

3
Cypriot
10.46

4
Greek
10.87

5
Tuscan
12.84

6
Albanian
13.35

7
Turkish
13.37

8
Lebanese
14.39

9
Syrian
16.89

10
Jordanian
17.31




*North Italian from Piedmont:**#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
WHG
32.11

2
Anatolian_Farmers
26.93

3
CHG
20.54

4
SW_Asian
11.34

5
EHG
8.43

6
E_Asian
0.64



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Bulgarian
5.3

2
Albanian
6.23

3
Tuscan
6.37

4
Spanish
6.7

5
Greek
9.16

6
Croatian
10

7
French
10.66

8
French_South
12.19

9
Sicilian
12.52

10
Hungarian
13.76




*South Italian:*
*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
CHG
29.87

2
Anatolian_Farmers
28.51

3
WHG
19.67

4
SW_Asian
16.28

5
EHG
3.53

6
W_African
1.68

7
Papuan
0.23

8
Amerindian
0.16

9
S_Indian
0.07



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Maltese
3.65

2
Sicilian
3.79

3
Greek
7.54

4
Tuscan
9.93

5
Albanian
10.41

6
Cypriot
12.14

7
Bulgarian
15.51

8
Turkish
15.78

9
Lebanese
17.11

10
Syrian
19.52




*Greek from Peloponnese:*
*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Anatolian_Farmers
29.82

2
CHG
27.62

3
WHG
19.71

4
SW_Asian
14.16

5
EHG
4.9

6
E_Asian
1.58

7
Papuan
1.37

8
Amerindian
0.83



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Sicilian
3.5

2
Maltese
5.62

3
Greek
6.42

4
Tuscan
8.73

5
Albanian
8.79

6
Bulgarian
14.02

7
Cypriot
14.48

8
Turkish
16.75

9
Spanish
19.61

10
Lebanese
19.78

----------


## clarbg

from ancestrydna:


*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
WHG
38.82

2
CHG
20.88

3
Anatolian_Farmers
20.33

4
EHG
14.36

5
SW_Asian
3.33

6
S_Indian
1.44

7
Amerindian
0.83

8
Papuan
0.01

----------


## Joey D

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
CHG
29.96

2
Anatolian_Farmers
26.47

3
WHG
21.91

4
SW_Asian
12.77

5
EHG
4.33

6
S_Indian
2.06

7
W_African
2.01



*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Sicilian
4.98

2
Greek
5.13

3
Maltese
5.98

4
Albanian
7.84

5
Tuscan
8.17

6
Bulgarian
12.2

7
Cypriot
15.73

8
Turkish
16.16

9
Spanish
18.86

10
Lebanese
19.95



Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Assyrian +50% French_South @ 3.074062


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Greek +25% Iranian_Jew +25% Spanish @ 2.637440


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 English + Georgian + Sardinian + Syrian @ 1.597685
2 French_South + Kurd_C + Maltese + Sicilian @ 1.633803
3 French_South + Kurd_C + Maltese + Maltese @ 1.706574
4 Kurd_C + Maltese + Spanish + Tuscan @ 1.806435
5 Greek + Kurd_C + Maltese + Spanish @ 1.837427
6 Czech + Georgian + Sardinian + Syrian @ 1.852170
7 Georgian + Sardinian + Scottish + Syrian @ 1.868122
8 Abkhasian + English + Sardinian + Syrian @ 1.870115
9 Abkhasian + French + Sardinian + Syrian @ 1.895526
10 French_South + Kurd_C + Sicilian + Sicilian @ 1.919063

----------


## New Englander

1 CHG 26.92
2 WHG 24.9
3 Anatolian_Farmers 23.32
4 SW_Asian 15.88
5 EHG 6.59
6 Amerindian 1.73
7 W_African 0.42
8 S_Indian 0.21
9 E_Asian 0.01

----------


## New Englander

1 Greek 5.9
2 Sicilian 6.97
3 Tuscan 7.09
4 Albanian 7.25
5 Maltese 7.67
6 Bulgarian 9.93
7 Spanish 16.48
8 Croatian 17.42
9 Cypriot 18.64
10 Turkish 18.89
11 French 19.3
12 Hungarian 20.62
13 Lebanese 21.68
14 French_South 22.1
15 Syrian 23.48
16 English 23.8
17 Kumyk 23.84
18 Jordanian 24.09
19 Czech 24.23
20 Scottish 24.66

----------


## Dibran

Idk what these results mean. If it helps, my fathers family are from Diber in Albanian in the Okshtun region. Apparently we originated from Mirdita but I believe roots may be in the south. My mothers family claims an indirect descent to the line of Gjin Bua Shpata in southern Albania. Given my moms families roots in the south. My K10 results and my fathers are as follows.

*Eurasia K10 CHG Oracle results:*Eurasia K10 CHG-NAF Oracle

Kit M635564

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Anatolian_Farmers
29.16

2
WHG
28.73

3
CHG
25.09

4
SW_Asian
10.61

5
EHG
6.4



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Albanian
1.88

2
Tuscan
2.51

3
Greek
4.2

4
Bulgarian
6.34

5
Sicilian
8.4

6
Maltese
10.68

7
Spanish
10.97

8
Croatian
14.12

9
French
15.1

10
French_South
16.26

11
Hungarian
18

12
English
20.51

13
Sardinian
20.81

14
Czech
21.63

15
Scottish
22.08

16
Cypriot
23.06

17
Turkish
23.76

18
Norwegian
24.26

19
Ukrainian
24.64

20
Icelandic
25.21



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

93.8%
Albanian
+
6.2%
Sardinian
@
1.29

2

97.2%
Albanian
+
2.8%
Iceman
@
1.34

3

96.7%
Albanian
+
3.3%
Stuttgart
@
1.51

4

80.5%
Greek
+
19.5%
French_South
@
1.51

5

98.5%
Albanian
+
1.5%
LBK_EN
@
1.58

6

94.2%
Albanian
+
5.8%
French_South
@
1.59

7

98.7%
Albanian
+
1.3%
Anatolia_Neolithic
@
1.63

8

92.1%
Albanian
+
7.9%
Spanish
@
1.64

9

69.5%
Albanian
+
30.5%
Tuscan
@
1.69

10

73.8%
Greek
+
26.2%
Spanish
@
1.71

11

99.4%
Albanian
+
0.6%
LaBrana1
@
1.82

12

99.3%
Albanian
+
0.7%
Loschbour
@
1.82

13

99.4%
Albanian
+
0.6%
Bichon
@
1.82

14

97.3%
Albanian
+
2.7%
French
@
1.83

15

99.1%
Albanian
+
0.9%
English
@
1.87

16

99%
Albanian
+
1%
Croatian
@
1.87

17

99.6%
Albanian
+
0.4%
Icelandic
@
1.88

18

99.6%
Albanian
+
0.4%
Czech
@
1.88

19

99.6%
Albanian
+
0.4%
Scottish
@
1.88

20

99.8%
Albanian
+
0.2%
Norwegian
@
1.88


*


My fathers results:

*Eurasia K10 CHG Oracle results:*Eurasia K10 CHG-NAF Oracle

Kit M504390

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Anatolian_Farmers
30.55

2
WHG
27.3

3
CHG
26.2

4
SW_Asian
8.63

5
EHG
6.59

6
Amerindian
0.37

7
E_Asian
0.34

8
Papuan
0.02



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Albanian
3.41

2
Greek
4.54

3
Tuscan
4.73

4
Bulgarian
7.55

5
Sicilian
8.69

6
Maltese
11.23

7
Spanish
12.67

8
Croatian
15.5

9
French
16.48

10
French_South
17.59

11
Hungarian
19.32

12
Sardinian
21.05

13
English
21.67

14
Cypriot
22.77

15
Czech
22.95

16
Turkish
23.1

17
Scottish
23.34

18
Norwegian
25.44

19
Ukrainian
25.89

20
Icelandic
26.41



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

96.4%
Albanian
+
3.6%
LBK_EN
@
2.37

2

96.7%
Albanian
+
3.3%
Anatolia_Neolithic
@
2.37

3

95.2%
Albanian
+
4.8%
Iceman
@
2.58

4

94.8%
Albanian
+
5.2%
Stuttgart
@
2.91

5

92.8%
Greek
+
7.2%
Iceman
@
2.93

6

94.1%
Albanian
+
5.9%
Sardinian
@
3.15

7

97.3%
Albanian
+
2.7%
RISE_baArm
@
3.25

8

99.2%
Albanian
+
0.8%
Georgian
@
3.4

9

99.4%
Albanian
+
0.6%
Abkhasian
@
3.41

10

93.7%
Albanian
+
6.3%
Greek
@
3.41

11

100%
Albanian
+
0%
Assyrian
@
3.41

12

100%
Albanian
+
0%
SATSURBILA
@
3.41

13

100%
Albanian
+
0%
KOTIAS
@
3.41

14

100%
Albanian
+
0%
Adygei
@
3.41

15

100%
Albanian
+
0%
Altaian
@
3.41

16

100%
Albanian
+
0%
Ami
@
3.41

17

100%
Albanian
+
0%
Armenian
@
3.41

18

100%
Albanian
+
0%
Azeri
@
3.41

19

100%
Albanian
+
0%
Azeri_Dagestan
@
3.41

20

100%
Albanian
+
0%
Balochi
@
3.41


*

----------


## New Englander

#	Population	Percent
1	CHG	26.92
2	WHG	24.90
3	Anatolian_Farmers	23.32
4	SW_Asian	15.88
5	EHG	6.59
6	Amerindian	1.73




Finished reading population data. 134 populations found.
10 components mode.


--------------------------------


Least-squares method.


Using 1 population approximation:
1 Greek @ 6.273541
2 Sicilian @ 7.270251
3 Tuscan @ 7.549511
4 Albanian @ 7.744120
5 Maltese @ 7.953167
6 Bulgarian @ 10.797304
7 Spanish @ 18.113014
8 Croatian @ 18.945656
9 Cypriot @ 20.239786
10 Turkish @ 20.613075
11 French @ 21.075092
12 Hungarian @ 22.397968
13 Lebanese @ 23.472303
14 French_South @ 24.289377
15 Syrian @ 25.385546
16 English @ 25.852049
17 Jordanian @ 25.947273
18 Czech @ 26.285086
19 Kumyk @ 26.415760
20 Scottish @ 26.754501


Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Cypriot +50% Hungarian @ 2.914691




Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Cypriot +25% Estonian +25% Tuscan @ 2.230130




Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Cypriot + Lebanese + Lithuanian + Tuscan @ 2.089518
2 Cypriot + French + Hungarian + Lebanese @ 2.121129
3 Cypriot + French + Hungarian + Jordanian @ 2.222136
4 Cypriot + Lebanese + Spanish + Ukrainian @ 2.225535
5 Cypriot + Estonian + Lebanese + Tuscan @ 2.229433
6 Cypriot + Cypriot + Estonian + Tuscan @ 2.230130
7 Iraqi_Jew + Lithuanian + Maltese + Sicilian @ 2.243261
8 Cypriot + Lebanese + Scottish + Spanish @ 2.271785
9 Cypriot + Lebanese + Norwegian + Spanish @ 2.272975
10 Cypriot + French + Jordanian + Scottish @ 2.273062
11 Cypriot + Czech + French + Jordanian @ 2.275815
12 Cypriot + Scottish + Spanish + Syrian @ 2.284446
13 Cypriot + English + French + Jordanian @ 2.289801
14 Cypriot + Norwegian + Spanish + Syrian @ 2.305280
15 French_South + French_South + Lezgin + Yemenite_Jew @ 2.305924
16 Estonian + Iraqi_Jew + Maltese + Sicilian @ 2.309406
17 Croatian + Cypriot + Hungarian + Lebanese @ 2.330320
18 Croatian + Cypriot + French + Lebanese @ 2.330678
19 Cypriot + Icelandic + Spanish + Syrian @ 2.334080
20 Cypriot + Icelandic + Lebanese + Spanish @ 2.341374

----------


## Azzurro

My Results

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Anatolian_Farmers
29.01

2
CHG
27.60

3
WHG
21.39

4
SW_Asian
15.26

5
EHG
4.56

6
W_African
2.07


*Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Sicilian @ 1.717418
2 Maltese @ 3.513142
3 Greek @ 5.953550
4 Tuscan @ 8.122437
5 Albanian @ 8.672387
6 Bulgarian @ 14.340232
7 Cypriot @ 16.314957
8 Turkish @ 19.400707
9 Spanish @ 20.318327
10 Lebanese @ 21.265741

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Sicilian +50% Sicilian @ 1.717418


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Sicilian +25% Sicilian +25% Sicilian @ 1.717418


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Assyrian + English + Lebanese + Sardinian @ 1.713278
2 Sicilian + Sicilian + Sicilian + Sicilian @ 1.717418
3 Maltese + Sicilian + Sicilian + Sicilian @ 1.792394
4 Assyrian + English + Jordanian + Sardinian @ 1.852002
5 Greek + Maltese + Sicilian + Sicilian @ 1.874682
6 Armenian + French + Lebanese + Sardinian @ 1.908529
7 Albanian + Albanian + Cypriot + Maltese @ 1.912822
8 Albanian + Cypriot + Sicilian + Tuscan @ 1.941932
9 Armenian + Belarusian + Lebanese + Stuttgart @ 1.944028
10 Greek + Maltese + Maltese + Sicilian @ 1.952410

----------


## DNZ

*My results 

#
Population
Percent

1
WHG
27.94

2
CHG
26.58

3
Anatolian_Farmers
22

4
EHG
9.9

5
SW_Asian
7.57

6
E_Asian
4.63

7
Papuan
0.83

8
Amerindian
0.55



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Bulgarian
5.89

2
Albanian
8.06

3
Greek
9.29

4
Tuscan
10.21

5
Croatian
12.06

6
Sicilian
13.38

7
French
14.39

8
Spanish
14.69

9
Hungarian
14.85

10
Maltese
15.19

11
English
17.81

12
Czech
18.47

13
Scottish
18.84

14
French_South
19.09

15
Ukrainian
20.37

16
Norwegian
20.62

17
Tatars
20.86

18
Turkish
21.33

19
Icelandic
21.85

20
Kumyk
23.57



*

----------


## Hauteville

Mine results: I'm close to the Peloponnesian one, and other Southern Italians and Sicilians posted.

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
CHG
29.04

2
Anatolian_Farmers
27.06

3
WHG
22.07

4
SW_Asian
13.75

5
EHG
3.91

6
W_African
1.73

7
Papuan
1.28

8
E_Asian
1.16



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Sicilian
3.69

2
Maltese
4.68

3
Greek
4.83

4
Albanian
7.5

5
Tuscan
7.55

6
Bulgarian
12.33

7
Cypriot
15.41

8
Turkish
16.35

9
Spanish
18.44

10
Lebanese
19.79

11
Croatian
20.75

12
Syrian
22.03

13
French
22.33

14
Jordanian
22.58

15
Kumyk
22.77

16
Armenian
23.44

17
Azeri
23.62

18
French_South
24.08

19
Adygei
24.1

20
Hungarian
24.26


*

----------


## New Englander

SO it seems like my largest distance from Italians would be attributed the Anatolian Farmer. While the SW Asian is increased, it is outweighed by NW European to pull me farther north. 

Anyone wanna share GEDmatch kit #s?

----------


## cylnlts

*Eurogenes K10 Admixture Proportions*This utility uses the Eurogenes K10 model, created by Davidski (Polako). Questions and comments about this model
should be directed to him at his Eurogenes blog. We appreciate him making this excellent tool available here.

A map showing the K10 populations is available HERE.

Population descriptions are available HERE.

Kit Number: T220060 Elapsed Time: 12.53 seconds


Population


South Asian
4.54

Caucasus
40.68

Southwest Asian
13.62

North Amerindian + Arctic
0.77

Siberian
2.10

Mediterranean
20.45

East Asian
3.72

West African
0.45

East European
2.56

North Atlantic
11.10

----------


## cylnlts

Kit Num: T220060
Threshold of components set to 1.000
Threshold of method set to 0.25%
Personal data has been read. 20 approximations mode.
*Gedmatch.Com**Eurasia K10 CHG 4-Ancestors Oracle*This program is based on 4-Ancestors Oracle Version 0.96 by Alexandr Burnashev.
Questions about results should be sent to him at: [email protected]
Original concept proposed by Sergey Kozlov.
Many thanks to Alexandr for helping us get this web version developed.

Eurasia K10 CHG-NAF Oracle

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
CHG
35.51

2
Anatolian_Farmers
22.90

3
SW_Asian
13.87

4
WHG
11.32

5
E_Asian
5.19

6
S_Indian
4.37

7
EHG
3.19

8
W_African
1.53

9
Amerindian
1.09

10
Papuan
1.03




Finished reading population data. 134 populations found.
10 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Turkish @ 5.802092
2 Cypriot @ 12.812529
3 Azeri @ 13.102929
4 Lebanese @ 14.959921
5 Armenian @ 15.822176
6 Maltese @ 16.040155
7 Kumyk @ 16.244715
8 Sicilian @ 16.453440
9 Syrian @ 16.512037
10 Kurd_N @ 16.543495
11 Iranian @ 16.632446
12 Georgian_Jew @ 16.984867
13 Iranian_Jew @ 17.608955
14 Iraqi_Jew @ 17.688963
15 Adygei @ 18.047318
16 Kurd_C @ 18.150745
17 Assyrian @ 18.178423
18 Jordanian @ 18.359711
19 Greek @ 18.535410
20 Kurd_E @ 19.779049

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Azeri +50% Sicilian @ 4.497573


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Georgian_Jew +25% Sardinian +25% Tajik_Afghan @ 1.847028


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Abkhasian + Jordanian + Sardinian + Tajik_Afghan @ 1.643381
2 Georgian + Sardinian + Syrian + Tajik_Afghan @ 1.691851
3 Georgian + Jordanian + Sardinian + Tajik_Afghan @ 1.737455
4 Abkhasian + Sardinian + Syrian + Tajik_Afghan @ 1.829912
5 Georgian_Jew + Georgian_Jew + Sardinian + Tajik_Afghan @ 1.847028
6 Assyrian + Kurd_E + Sardinian + Tajik_Afghan @ 1.936187
7 Armenian + Georgian_Jew + Sardinian + Tajik_Afghan @ 2.015904
8 Assyrian + Maltese + Maltese + Tajik_Afghan @ 2.016412
9 Assyrian + Kurd_N + Sardinian + Uzbek_Afghan @ 2.019221
10 Abkhasian + Sardinian + Syrian + Uzbek_Afghan @ 2.055185
11 Georgian_Jew + Iranian_Jew + Sardinian + Tajik_Afghan @ 2.056141
12 Abkhasian + Lebanese + Sardinian + Tajik_Afghan @ 2.077810
13 Abkhasian + Jordanian + Sardinian + Uzbek_Afghan @ 2.078117
14 Assyrian + Kurd_N + Sardinian + Tajik_Afghan @ 2.093575
15 Assyrian + Georgian_Jew + Sardinian + Tajik_Afghan @ 2.103527
16 Georgian + Lebanese + Sardinian + Tajik_Afghan @ 2.108872
17 Armenian + Iranian_Jew + Sardinian + Tajik_Afghan @ 2.117098
18 Assyrian + Maltese + Sicilian + Tajik_Afghan @ 2.120106
19 Georgian + Sardinian + Syrian + Uzbek_Afghan @ 2.130372
20 Assyrian + Kurd_E + Sardinian + Uzbek_Afghan @ 2.168447

Done.

Elapsed time 0.1799 seconds.

----------


## brg12007

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
WHG
29.62

2
CHG
24.26

3
Anatolian_Farmers
23.54

4
EHG
11.11

5
SW_Asian
10.19

6
E_Asian
1.13




Finished reading population data. 134 populations found.
10 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Bulgarian @ 3.424818
2 Albanian @ 6.614699
3 Tuscan @ 8.375744
4 Greek @ 8.920164
5 Croatian @ 10.807011
6 Spanish @ 12.712125
7 French @ 13.165593
8 Sicilian @ 13.309276
9 Hungarian @ 14.393425
10 Maltese @ 15.352239
11 English @ 17.696091
12 French_South @ 18.063276
13 Czech @ 18.379564
14 Scottish @ 18.812256
15 Ukrainian @ 20.909435
16 Norwegian @ 21.019026
17 Icelandic @ 22.164186
18 Tatars @ 25.099380
19 Belarusian @ 25.411007
20 Russian @ 26.024563

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Hungarian +50% Sicilian @ 3.262141


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Bulgarian +25% Cypriot +25% Finnish @ 2.634401


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Cypriot + French_South + RISE_baSin + Tuscan @ 1.791443
2 French + Georgian_Jew + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 1.831666
3 Albanian + Cypriot + French_South + RISE_baSin @ 1.895823
4 English + Iraqi_Jew + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 1.985417
5 French + Iranian_Jew + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.010339
6 Armenian + French + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.022859
7 Cypriot + French_South + Greek + RISE_baSin @ 2.071370
8 RISE_baSin + Sicilian + Tuscan + Tuscan @ 2.075964
9 French + Iraqi_Jew + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.130060
10 Hungarian + Iraqi_Jew + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.136415
11 Assyrian + Czech + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.147487
12 French_South + Georgian_Jew + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.147763
13 Armenian + Croatian + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.205421
14 Croatian + Iraqi_Jew + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.214748
15 Assyrian + Hungarian + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.215514
16 Assyrian + RISE_baSin + Sardinian + Scottish @ 2.273029
17 Czech + Iraqi_Jew + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.276910
18 Assyrian + English + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.281863
19 Albanian + RISE_baSin + Sicilian + Tuscan @ 2.298608
20 Croatian + Georgian_Jew + RISE_baSin + Sardinian @ 2.308246

----------


## Regio X

(Northern Italian)

*Father*
*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
WHG
31.08

2
Anatolian_Farmers
26.96

3
CHG
22.69

4
EHG
9.72

5
SW_Asian
8.06

6
S_Indian
0.85

7
Papuan
0.64


Bulgarian is the closest in Oracle: 2.98.

*Mother*
*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
WHG
32.08

2
Anatolian_Farmers
25.18

3
CHG
22.39

4
SW_Asian
9.73

5
EHG
8.96

6
Amerindian
1.47

7
E_Asian
0.2


Bulgarian is the closest in Oracle: 2.91.

----------

